# MAC Moisturegleam and Microfine Refinisher



## Krystle (Jun 3, 2005)

Is the moisturegleam supposed to go over moisturizer or is it a moisturizer?  Also, is it availible yet?  I noticed they dont have it online yet, but I swear I saw it when I went to look at the Belle Azure stuff...does anyone know?  Lastly...can you use it on your face?  I have heard that you arent supposed to....wtf???

Also, has anyyone tried the cleanse off oil or the mmicrofine refinisher?  I want to try both, but want to see what others are saying about them


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 3, 2005)

It does contain ingredients to moisturize and protect, but some people may want to use their regular moisturizer first.  Just like with Strobe Cream...some can get away with just the Strobe Cream alone, some get better results with pairing it with their regular moisturizer.  It's mainly to give you a glow and to brighten and even out skintone.

It should be available, it's actually in the Lady Sol collection.  I saw it on MAC's website last night.


----------



## xxyrbestbetxx (Jun 3, 2005)

i just got it last night. it's supposed to be used on your body, but i heard it can also be used on your face. i just use it on my face cuse it has a hint of gold shimmer and i love that.

it's also only 17.50 for a HUGE tube, so if you're using it on your face, it'll last like 5 years. 

strobe cream is a little thicker


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 3, 2005)

I tried the Refinisher in the shower this morning. 

LOVE IT! I can't say enough good things about it. You can use it on wet or dry skin and get great results. I honestly feel like my makeup went on better today after using it. I am glowing!


----------



## Liz (Jun 3, 2005)

is the refinisher something y ou can use every day? or is it like a bi weekly thing like other microdermabrasion kits that you get from like loreal or nuetrogena?


----------



## MACreation (Jun 4, 2005)

since i use such a tiny bit, i loved my sample, the container in huge tho...but i realize it gets in my eyes and makes them blurry vision, green gel cleanser does a much better job, with less dryiness to my skin and no vision paralasys whatsoever...lol


----------



## siren (Jun 4, 2005)

for microfinerefinisher, MAC reccomends using it no more than twice weekley....Ive been using it for a couple of months now and my skin has never been so soft!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 4, 2005)

If you have sensitive skin, ask for a sample of the Refinisher first, and be very gentle! It is way more abrasive than the Scrub.  I would even only try it on a small portion of your face first...but that's just what I gathered from giving it a test drive.

I noticed on the Moisture Gleam tube, it is kind of vague about whether or not you can use it on the face-I checked my Update book and it says you can use it there.


----------



## MacLover (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_If you have sensitive skin, ask for a sample of the Refinisher first, and be very gentle! It is way more abrasive than the Scrub.  I would even only try it on a small portion of your face first...but that's just what I gathered from giving it a test drive._

 
Thanks for mentioning this.  I got a sample of it yesterday.  I have sensitive skin and was kinda worried about using it!


----------



## anuy (Aug 3, 2005)

*mac skincare*

hi! i currently use the green gel cleanser but my skin doesn't feel clean. i like that tingly (almost burning) feeling on my skin. if you know what i'm talking about. what other mac face wash can give this to me? i'm not oily or dry i'm just normal/combination. i use moisturefeed as my moisturizer and THAT gives me the ginly feeling i'm looking for. but it would be nice if my cleanser could give me that as well. i've also tried non MAC products and i like neutrogena but is there a MAC one that's worth buying?


----------



## Sanne (Aug 4, 2005)

I love the moisture feed cream, and I adore the skin refinisher to death. otherwise I don't use MAC


----------



## dangerous missa (Aug 4, 2005)

The skin refinisher is the best skincare product they make!  I like the moisture feed cream too (why does it have the triangle next to it???), and my husband swears by the shave.  

But for cleaners, I really don't like any of theirs.


----------



## Sanne (Aug 5, 2005)

is moisture rich leaving us?!?!

noooooo!


----------



## Demosthenes (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't use MAC cleansers, but for their general skin care I love their Moisture feed SPF 15, and their EZR, and Moisturefeed Eye... lots of stuff actually.  For my cleanser I use The Body Shop's foaming Tea Tree Oil wash and it has a nice tingly feeling and I feel really clean.

Are you using the MAC gel cleanser to take your makeup off too?  That may be why your face doesnt' feel so clean.  I use wipes to get everything off, then use the cleanser to clean my face.


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 19, 2005)

*MAC Skincare*

What about MAC skincare. Have you products and what do you think about them. are this Mac thing good? Should i buy products of skincare? 





Thanks for answer.


----------



## productjunkie (Sep 19, 2005)

MAC skincare is actually really good. Fast Response Eye cream is awesome... it helps de-puffs under the eye area. I use it on my eye lid as well. It can also be used am and pm. I'm 21 and dont really need eye cream but this will help in a couple years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, I suggest the Green Gel Cleanser, it is SO amazing. If u want your skin to be squeaky clean use this. Another good one is the Cleanse off Oil. And last but not least always carry a bottle of Fix+ around with you and spray yourself when your skin feels a little dehydrated. Its another amazing product.


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm a bit of a skincare junkie and not usually attracted to skincare from a cosmetics line, but have tried MAC's cleanse off oil which is excellent compared to several different brands of cleansing oils I've tried, and also the microfine refinisher which sadly comes in 3rd on my list (Dermalogica's daily microfoliant and Stila's new retexturing scrub beat it) but having said that, it's also very good. But probably not fab for sensitive skin.


So from what little I've tried, I've been much more impressed than I thought I'd be. Hope that is helpful!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 21, 2005)

I like the scrub mask and cleanse off oil.  I've really seen a difference in my skin since using the scrub mask.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 21, 2005)

the cleanse off oil is AMAZING!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 22, 2005)

why cleanse off oil is so good. what do this product?


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 22, 2005)

check out the reviews! =) 

http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=22870


----------



## sincitylulu (Sep 22, 2005)

I love the light spf 15 moisturizer


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 22, 2005)

thanks juneplum...that's good.


----------



## Blessem (Dec 19, 2005)

*Mac Skincare*

I´m interested for MAC Skincare, esp. Green Cleanser, SPF 15 Day Lotion, Studio Moisture Cream for Night. Is the Stuff good???


----------



## ruby_soho (Dec 19, 2005)

I use the Day SPF 15 Light Moisture and I love it, my friend uses Studio Moisture Fix and she loves it. I also have the Microfine Refinisher and that's great too. I've heard alot of raves about the Green Gel Cleanser. Go for it girl!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Dec 19, 2005)

i luuuv the studio moisutre cream!! it's my favorite moistureizer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i also like the daylight spf 15, but the green gel cleanser seems a little "eh" to me cuz it's not terribly special, but it ain't bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i didn't like the smell from the ggc too


----------



## absolut_blonde (Dec 19, 2005)

I LOVE the Studio Moisture Cream. It is my HG moisturiser, hands down. I also really like the Green Gel cleanser, it doesn't dry my skin out but it gets most of my makeup off really well. 

The Day SPF 15 Light Moisture is also nice, but not moisturising enough for me. It might work well for me in the summer months, though.


----------



## krushnrn (Jan 25, 2006)

*MAC Skin Care*

I was wondering what you all thought about the MAC skin care line.  I have already tried the green gel cleanser and love it!  I was going to look into purchasing the oil control gel, fix+, and the microfine refinisher.

Also, is it necessary to use a toner with these products?

Thanks, Kristen


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 25, 2006)

From mac's skincare line I've only tried Fix +, Fast Response eye cream, and moisturegleam lotion.  
I love them all greatly.  the fix+ can be worn under makeup or over it.. It sets very well and is pretty refreshing.  
i want to try the green gel cleanser and oil control lotion, but at this point i think i'll hold off on the oil control b/c my skin hasn't been as oily.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 25, 2006)

I LOVE the Microfine Refinisher.  It feels absolutely awful-- like someone rubbing sandpaper all over your face-- but it makes your skin incredibly smooth.  

The Fix+ is refreshing, especially on a sweaty, humid day.  

I don't really use a toner unless it's a real ICKI'MALLSWEATY kind of day.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jan 25, 2006)

M.A.C. cleansers are Ph balaced.  The purpose of a toner is to restore the skins natural Ph therefore one is not necessary with M.A.C. cleansers.

I <3 Fix+, Scrub Mask, and Microfine refinisher.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 25, 2006)

i use fix + and the oil control lotion.. fix + i use more for eyeshadows and applying the skinfinishes.. i use the oil control lotion before i put my make-up on and it does work.


----------



## tannny (Jan 25, 2006)

i real like the green gel cleanser....my face feels really really really clean after i use it.


----------



## coy (Jan 25, 2006)

I use the Green Gel Cleanser, Oil Control Lotion, and Fix + as my daily regimen.  I also use the scrub it can be used as a mask or scrub, it helps control oil.  I want to try the microfinish next.  In regards to a toner, the MA said that Fix + can be used like a toner so that is why I got it.  I wear it with or without make up.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Jan 25, 2006)

I love, love, LOVE the Studio Moisture Cream (formerly Moisturefeed Skin). The SPF 15 Light Moisture is nice too, but not moisturising enough for my dry skin.

Oh and I use the Green Gel cleanser as well.


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 25, 2006)

there's better stuff out there for less!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Jan 26, 2006)

I really like Cleanse Off Oil, Pro Makeup Remover, Fix+, Microfine Refinisher, and Shave. The shaving cream is really nice cause it leaves your skin smooth, refreshed and gives and cooling tingly sensation.


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 26, 2006)

if your thinking of getting the oil control lotion u shudd get prep and prime for the skin its just as good...but it has a little shimmer with it....they both give u and instant MATTE face


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 17, 2008)

*MAC Skin Care Line*

Has anyone tried MAC skin care line? Especially the Lightful Cleanser & microfine finisher. If so, please let me know if you liked it.
Thank You


----------



## poker face (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC Skin Care Line*

I can't say anything for the Lightful Cleanser, but the Microfine Refinisher worked very well for me. I don't think my skin has ever been so soft. It's very gentle in my opinion, and as long as you don't go crazy with it and just rub it in for about thirty seconds. Also, don't use it too often. But overall, I really like it.


----------

